# Seattle Ferry Dock to UW



## Speedmax (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm not too familiar with all the streets in Seattle and was wondering what the best route would be from the ferry dock in Seattle to the University of Washington library.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i would do something like this





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=14296483388124227734,47.602547,-122.336913%3B14275203541948510541,47.610986,-122.334876%3B6058926217563922529,47.613508,-122.336830%3B13767337132528929324,47.619003,-122.334299%3B219832560507441526,47.625960,-122.334250&saddr=Alaskan+Way+Viaduct%2FWA-99+N+%4047.602547,+-122.336913&daddr=Pike+St+%4047.610986,+-122.334876+to:6th+Ave+%4047.613508,+-122.336830+to:Fairview+Ave+N+%4047.619003,+-122.334299+to:Unknown+road+%4047.625960,+-122.334250+to:47.659954,-122.309761&mra=dme&mrcr=0&mrsp=5&sz=14&via=1,2,3,4&sll=47.6566,-122.337399&sspn=0.032029,0.071926&ie=UTF8&ll=47.6566,-122.337399&spn=0.032029,0.071926&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i would so something like this, didnt get it quite the way i wanted in google maps around downtown, but its more or less the way i commute from greenlake to downtown. mostly big streets, if no bike lane then a wide road.

hope that helps.



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...608593,-122.337399&spn=0.032058,0.071926&z=14


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Go north along the water front until the road turns away from the water, but stay on the trail next to the water (past the creepy naked man and boy water fountain). Follow the trail past the grain silos, and on past the trains. After you go over a small narrow pedestrian bridge, and a fenced in strait away, the tail makes a sharp turn to the left- go strait onto the road again. Go up the small hill, again past the trains on your right, and follow the bike lane to the first stop light. 

At the light make a right. Go over Elliot/ 15th street bridge and make a left onto 15th. Stay to the left, as this is a busy section of road. As you pass the Mexican restaurant on your right the road splits three ways. You can go strait (bus lane), hard right or just bare right to the stop sign. Go to the stop sign and go through it- down the hill with some new condos on your right. Stay on this road, up and over the next hill. When you get to the bottom of the hill, past the bus stop on the right at the bottom of the hill- make a left at the stop light.

Now you are on the Seattle U campus. At the water make a right onto the bike trail (before the parking lot). Follow the trail and go under the Fremont bridge. Once under the bridge, take first right (only way you can go), and go right again (to get on the sidewalk to cross the bridge). Lots of people walking around here, so you have to go slow. Once on the other side of the bridge take the first right, then follow the bike lane to the bottom of the hill. At the bottom of the hill, at the first stop light, the Burke-Gillman trail is on your right and will take you to the UW. Good luck and e-mail if you have any questions, but that is the best and most scenic way to get to the UW. And if you want to cut out the 15th section of road I have a back way; once you get used to this route................MTT [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

Speedmax said:


> I'm not too familiar with all the streets in Seattle and was wondering what the best route would be from the ferry dock in Seattle to the University of Washington library.


Call Don at Bothell Ski & Bike (in Bothell) he has been riding past that route for years, year round, and knows every shortcut, pot hole and bagel stop.

coup


----------



## Speedmax (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks fellas. I'm doing some grad work right now and will need the library there for some big papers coming up. MTT, if I get lost I'll shoot you an email.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Yea let me know. I ride it everyday, so I can show you in person. If you don't mind walking two flights of stairs; you can avoid the 15th section. That short-cut is hard to explain.................MTT


----------

